# Reviews



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

you guys know about this siter? TONS of good stuff...one of the best I found.
Snowboard Reviews & News - Snowboard Review


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

The board selecta part is pretty cool


----------

